# New Arrival



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all, just received this beauty from Dave (Cheers Mate!)

*O&W M65*



















I am well please, what a nice watch with good lume.

Let me know what you think!

Mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Sparky said:


> Hi all, just received this beauty from Dave (Cheers Mate!)
> 
> *O&W M65*
> 
> ...


Very nice mmmmm no wonder your having a clear out


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice clean dial on that Mark, similar to the G10


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

> Very nice mmmmm no wonder your having a clear out


Yeah, tell me about it. I have another 3 watches inbound


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice clear, very readable face.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Glad you like it!

That one apparently had a relume before I bought it, but it does give a good shine now


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice watch.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice watch mark, any chance of a lume shot?


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

nice one. the m65 has always been on my list of must buy watches but i'm taking a break from buying at the moment







. Still recoiling from an expensive holiday!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, lume shot, as requested . The lume is pretty good, legible through out the night, but by no means Seiko Monster good.










Cheers

Mark


----------



## debwhyte (Aug 22, 2007)

Now that is a NICE watch!


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Very nice; I like the dial, and I like the way an unobtrusive partial crown-guard has been managed.

-- Tim


----------



## debwhyte (Aug 22, 2007)

Lovely!


----------



## buktimah (Nov 14, 2007)

Mark it is a lovely watch!


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

If that has been re-lumed, it was done to a very high standard!

It looks like they used Superluminova.

Tritium is good until it decays with age. The (T) symbol indicates tritium.

That's a nice rugged looking watch IMHO.


----------

